# LDN Muscle Cutting Guide, Bulking Guide, etc.



## imKINDAlikeGOD

Alright.

Does anyone on here use their guides?

I see them all over twitter, friendly bunch of guys I suppose, not sponsored so they give genuine advice & that. Well cut, all of them - might be genetics though.

I've seen a few people with genuine result pics.. Looks good.

Just wondering if I should invest all though £40 seems a bit steep...

Cheers in advance guys.


----------



## 222

Not tried the above mate, recently done the lean bulk plan with this guy he has a few.

Dickerson Ross he's UK based to , shredded !


----------



## Heavyassweights

imKINDAlikeGOD said:


> Alright.
> 
> Does anyone on here use their guides?
> 
> I see them all over twitter, friendly bunch of guys I suppose, not sponsored so they give genuine advice & that. Well cut, all of them - might be genetics though.
> 
> I've seen a few people with genuine result pics.. Looks good.
> 
> Just wondering if I should invest all though £40 seems a bit steep...
> 
> Cheers in advance guys.


My mate sent me a copy of his bulking one, read 1st few pages then sacked it 4 a posh w0ank

Do u a deal for bitcoins lol


----------



## imKINDAlikeGOD

Just send it me anyways for the laugh haha


----------



## imKINDAlikeGOD

222 said:


> Not tried the above mate, recently done the lean bulk plan with this guy he has a few.
> 
> Dickerson Ross he's UK based to , shredded !


And charges?


----------



## Heavyassweights

imKINDAlikeGOD said:


> Just send it me anyways for the laugh haha


The condom got chucked mate, soz


----------



## imKINDAlikeGOD

You idiot haha.


----------



## DazUKM

first thing i see on the website is ;

25 MIN BICEP DESTRUCTION

sounds like some bull**** to only help themselves to peoples money who dont know any better


----------



## imKINDAlikeGOD

Ahh god knows? Someone is selling it on Gumtree aswell.


----------



## imKINDAlikeGOD

Is there any opinions off anybody who has used/seen the guides or got results..?


----------



## 222

think it was 30, id send you the bulking one but that would be illegal lol.

you can download some samples


----------



## steelicarus

bought it/ fell for the hype. Huge waste of time and money. I get more reading UK-m. They seem like ok guys but the content was pretty basic - nothing different than you'd get from reading men's health/fitness etc


----------



## sauceman

Don't understand why you would pay for a plan. It's all on the internet and you need to see what works for you, not them. Just get yourself a generic work out plan where you're training each muscle group twice a week, using big compound movements and some isolations you enjoy. Work on some low rep heavy stuff with your compound movements and higher rep lighter stuff too for that pump in the isloations. That's just my two cents!


----------



## mattyhunt

I follow them on Twitter, they're a nice bunch of lads to be fair, post up a few nice recipes! Wouldn't pay for one of the plans though, it seems to be for people with limited knowledge who need a point in the right direction. Fair play to them though and they're all in good shape.

I downloaded the trial of Dickerson Ross cutting plan, again not something I would pay for, just says he uses carb cycling and example training day. All fairly basic info you'd be able to gather online


----------



## Aliking10

Just look like little rich boys who are profiting from selling generic plans to beginners.

I wonder if they are natural as they claim, JE is ridiculously shredded and vascular.


----------



## Smitch

LDN Muscle?

Sounds like a gay muscle worship club.


----------



## Wardy33

TBF they do look the part and must be doing well for themselves driving round in brand new AMG's and M3's.....

fair play to them, more fool the noobs who pay for the crap


----------



## Longfong

sauceman said:


> Don't understand why you would pay for a plan. It's all on the internet and you need to see what works for you, not them. Just get yourself a generic work out plan where you're training each muscle group twice a week, using big compound movements and some isolations you enjoy. Work on some low rep heavy stuff with your compound movements and higher rep lighter stuff too for that pump in the isloations. That's just my two cents!


Hey Sauceman, this is exactly the kind of plan I was looking for. Could you tell me where I can find such a plan which addresses each muscle group twice a week, using big compound movements and some isolations. And also requires some low rep heavy lifting compound movements as well as higher rep lighter stuff for the pump in the isolation.

Thanks for letting me know.

regards


----------



## Madoxx

I have it on download, around page 5, you realise they all look like geordie shore wannabes. No one has any leg mass.

More of a geordie shore lookalike guide than anything decent


----------



## certainlyjacked

Madoxx said:


> I have it on download, around page 5, you realise they all look like geordie shore wannabes. No one has any leg mass.
> 
> More of a geordie shore lookalike guide than anything decent


 Dude, can I ask you to send me the program? Would like to have a look at it. I might give it a try.

Would be cool.


----------

